# Drake Supersport bindings?



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone have opinions on Drake supersport bindings? Good? Bad? Ugly?:dunno:


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Haven't used the Supersports before. I rode some Czars on a friends board and loved them. Drake makes a very good quality product.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've got some Supersports. 07/08 I think, but I don't think they have changed much. I don't have much to compare them to but I think they are pretty good. They are a freestyle binding as advertised. They have pretty good response front to back and are flexible side to side (I am 250lbs so they are more flexible for me than the average rider). Ankle strap is wide and hasn't given me any sore spots. They say the toe strap can be used as a cap, but it slips up on my Moto's. I've only riden them for ~=14 days so I can't speak to the durablity. So far, just one thread on the ankle strap started unraveling, but I cut it off and it didn't go any further. The ratchets work well but iced up on me a few times (this could be my fault for leaving them undone on the lift).
They seem to be pretty average weight, but then again I haven't had a lot to compare them to.
They've got average adjustablility: 
Heel cup can move back 3 positions to center you on the board. 
Toe ramp moves out in 3 different positions to give you more toeside response
Tool-less highback adjustment is quick and easy
Ankle strap can only be mounted in 1 location
Mounting disks have continuous grooves rather than a set # of holes so you have more costumization but you've got to keep the screws tight or the bindings can slide.


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got them too. Pretty comfortable bindings with good damping capability, have tight fitting ankle strap, which holds tight and not so good toe strap. They served me well 2 years, but i have 2 complains. First they was pretty heavy(mine was with Delta 3xlite baseplate - like Czar), now SS use Omnicrom baseplate, which is much lighter. And the second is that after 15-20 rides, toe ramp rises up under my toes with 3-4 mm which make damping better  but response worse. Then I got K2 Formula 07/08 which in my opinion are better than Drake SS.
If you have a very good deal for them, take it.


----------



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

I have the '09s, I did a review on them, but I haven't rode them yet because the season hasn't started. I gave it a pretty good score (as of now)
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ge...w-union-cadets-drake-supersport-bindings.html


----------

